# Thoughts on Real Meat Company Dried Food / Ziwipeak alternatives?



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey boys and girls,

I'm looking for another(cheaper) dehydrated raw dog food. I'm currently feeding Ziwipeak, but that just got $30 more expensive per bag.
I've stumbled across the Real Meat Company which is about 30% cheaper than Ziwipeak, but seems to have less Omega-3 (none afaik)

Are there any other alternatives out there? Grain- and Veggie-free, dehydrated raw food.

If someone here is feeding Real Meat, how is it compared to raw? Ziwipeak is pretty much raw, with the same compact stool and lack of dog odor as raw.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I have used Real Meat's treats and really like them, but have not tried their dog food. It seems a little pricy for what little you get, it is not something I could swing with my crew, but if I only had one dog maybe.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought the food to use as treats and didn't like the cube shape. If you feed it dry it was hard to swallow to the point Max didn't work for it well. Looks like that has changed for the better now.

There's omega 3 as it is in the meat and fat itself, company didn't add any. I haven't ever trusted that there is enough remaining in any food and have always supplemented with fish oil and vitamin E.

I'd want to know the mineral content and they don't post a complete analysis. It's taken a while for dog food companies to gear up to the 2006 NRC suggestions that changed a lot of mineral ratios and I'd want to know. I'd try contacting them to see if the info is available. Calcium and phosphorus are listed, that's good but what about copper-iron-zinc? Ziwi Peak posts a much more complete analysis.

If your dog is doing great on Ziwi Peak then try Real Meat for a couple months. Switch back if you notice a difference in condition.


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

I wrote them an email and got a complete guaranteed analysis back. Pretty good impression so far. If somebody would like to know, drop me a pm with your email and I'll forward the complete excel file to you.

Seems to be on par/better in some aspects with Ziwipeak. Let's see how the gang will like it.



> Protein 34.00%
> Fat 22.00%
> Fibre 2.00%
> Moisture 15.00%
> ...


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Good to know. Zinc/iron/copper is best at a ratio of 10:5:1, NRC has changed the ratio in 2006 and it has taken dog food companies a while to reduce iron and increase zinc.


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

Zinc/Iron/Copper/Manganese are roughly 10/11/1/3

I think the high iron content comes from it being almost completely made from raw meat.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Possibly lots of heart and other iron heavy tissues as well. Most skeletal muscle meat has more zinc than iron present.

The old NRC levels had lots more iron than zinc, it is the newer 2006 book that suggests that ratio.


----------

